# where is my fuking shirt? epiandro log



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 12, 2013)

most recent pic^^^ was 243
im 238 rock bottom now


more pics and vids soon


heavy sent me this epi shit....shirt was waaaaay to small
my little 17 3/4 pee shooters barely fit...tourniquete

IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Epi-Andro Rx


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 12, 2013)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## jadean (Nov 12, 2013)

Awesome brother your progress is epic. Traps and shoulders are popping.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 12, 2013)

i will get big one day
on mission flabs to abs


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 12, 2013)

arms were pumped up....so thats reason for no def whatsover...and being fat...but i do see some new veins...even in the top of my chest when training


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 12, 2013)

today was delts and random shit


machine laterals
machine press...both stacks...no rest between....didnt count reps...2x

huge dropset on nautilus machine....started at like 350 pounds...plates pinned on


curls for girls


hanging leg raises


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 12, 2013)

238 makes me happy...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 12, 2013)

231 will be new territory


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 14, 2013)

237 now


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 15, 2013)

Awesome.  Still making progress!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 15, 2013)

i got down to 232...but freaked out thinking i was skinny


----------



## CG (Nov 15, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i got down to 232...but freaked out thinking i was skinny



Looking good. Keep it up mother fucker


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 15, 2013)

i will...
though today i lost some respect for myself...i tapped out due to pain
first time in my life


----------



## CG (Nov 15, 2013)

It happens.  
Are we talking growing pain or "I done fucked up" pain??


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 15, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i got down to 232...but freaked out thinking i was skinny



BB'ing is fucking tough mentally.  Hard to get your head straight about that kind of stuff.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 15, 2013)

nah dude....quit halfway done on a tat2


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 15, 2013)

chest
235 x 10...lost count on sets...didnt make it to ten sets
dip
flyes

incline skulls
kickbacks
overhead ext


pushdown
bent ext with rope


----------



## CG (Nov 16, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> nah dude....quit halfway done on a tat2



Ohhhhhh lol


----------



## Curt James (Nov 16, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



Kudos. You've made tremendous progress.



Wait for it...








_When are you scheduling your gyno surgery?_


----------



## Curt James (Nov 16, 2013)

Seriously, great progress, KOS.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 16, 2013)

Subbed fuckface. I will jizz on yoar abzz


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 16, 2013)

Curt James said:


> Kudos. You've made tremendous progress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never...we already spent 5 grand on wifes boobs


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 16, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Ohhhhhh lol


absolute fuking agony


----------



## CG (Nov 16, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> absolute fuking agony



Carved you up all deep n shit?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 16, 2013)

ribs hip bone
i heard stories
was worse than they said


----------



## CG (Nov 16, 2013)

Miserable bro.  My girl's first piece was her ribs. Painless


She got her Achilles done, that was miserable lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 16, 2013)

all the girl places hurt
hips ribs...lower back...fuking top of feet


----------



## CG (Nov 16, 2013)

Fucking top of the foot, ugh. Just the thought of it gives me chills


----------



## s2h (Nov 17, 2013)

Subbed....kinda....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 17, 2013)

delts

y laterals...like 8 sets

lateral machine
press machine...did to or 3 times...negs....partials stuff


cordova rows
nautilus press...345...dropest...negs...then flushing reps
db shrugs

cardio


----------



## Flathead (Nov 17, 2013)

In brother!!












IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Epi-Andro Rx
*IronMagLabs 15% Off Coupon Code = TheNeck15*


----------



## nsp (Nov 18, 2013)

I can relate to the tatt pain.  Spine, collar bone and elbows were the worst for me.  I'm in for this.  Really looking forward to see where things go 3-4 weeks in to these epi logs.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 21, 2013)

yay
i finally get to workout
should be noted that i take sus right now
600 mgs wk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 21, 2013)

236.6 is new low


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 21, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPqmyHlkko0


----------



## Flathead (Nov 24, 2013)

236.6 is badass!!! I want your avatar btw!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 24, 2013)

i am still 236.6 this morn...really pissed me off


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 25, 2013)

235 now

thank god

not suffering for nothing gd it


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 25, 2013)

Lol!  Glad to hear it's going well!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 26, 2013)

having some shitty workouts due to lack of sleep


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 27, 2013)

That sucks balls.  Nothing worse than not getting enough sleep.  It fucks me up bad.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 27, 2013)

swing shift blows


----------



## independent (Nov 27, 2013)

Whos sust are you using?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 27, 2013)

the only thing i have left...some i had made


----------



## independent (Nov 27, 2013)

Homebrew, was it worth the trouble?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 27, 2013)

i got a lot for very little


----------



## CG (Nov 27, 2013)

Homebrew?? Sick bro


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 27, 2013)

still too fat to flex...showing signs of decent vtaper...unpumped


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 28, 2013)

Feeling comfortable on those gears?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2013)

i am only taking 3 to 600 mgs...high doses just arent for me


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i am only taking 3 to 600 mgs...high doses just arent for me



Yeah sounds about right. You'll keep your size on that dose no problem.

-10lb later and that V is going to start looking good


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2013)

im not bragging....caue the fat still on there...tho alot less(finally seeing hate handles shrink)
but my back is gonna be crazy minus those things...all depends on if i can do it


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 28, 2013)

You can push through this time. Yoyo-ing up in the fat zones going to do you're head in more than going through a period of feeling skinny


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2013)

i feel fine...ive noticed its bothering other people


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 30, 2013)

bflex day yesterday for chet tris... super sore


back with noob went good
ive got wrist splints


stiff pulldowns

assorted pulldowns
tbar rows
pullups

bis


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 2, 2013)

massive shoulder day yesterday
sore all over


8 or 9 pound weight gain over thanksgiving....yikes...not expected


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 3, 2013)

get this tomm


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 4, 2013)

did some back....diff gym...first time i saw hs seated press for shoulders...i maxed it out...first time i ever saw it...needs more post


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 6, 2013)

You adding any cardio this week?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 7, 2013)

^^^ time to get in the zone KOS


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 7, 2013)

i have been doing cardio on a semi reg basis any wayz
wont be quite as hard as before to develop habit


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 9, 2013)

international chest day

hs incline....up to 4 ps+25 
didnt get many with that weight
some dip machine

pec flye
stack with perfect reps....then negs static holds
then vertical bench...stack...no rest

some tricep stuff


pushed a car afterward


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 9, 2013)

gotta say...strength has been maintained coming off dbol...this pro hormone shit must be doing pretty good


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 13, 2013)

awesome day at the gym


legs

hack squats
leg ext
seated leg curls
calf raises

chest

hs incline.
i only got few reps 
4ps +25 a side
added 25 more

negs...dropset....negs....dropset....down to 3 plates


vertical bench

stack for some sets

weighted dips
50 pounds

added weight....negs



triceps

single overhead ext
rope pushdown
overhead rope ext
ss with static holds on dip bars


last set was drop set then static holds


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 14, 2013)

back

pulldowns

heavy neg pullups

neutral grip pullups

tbar rows

hs shrugs

biceps

lots db curls
preacher curls



cardio


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 14, 2013)

How much and what kind of cardio?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 14, 2013)

inclined treadmill

1/2 hr

i have to stay up all night for work schedule

try to do somemore


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 15, 2013)

shoulders flabs


hanging leg raises
crunch machine


db shrugs
rear cable laterals

front raises
heavy db laterals....up to 60

old school laterals all the way up
cable laterals
heavy neg cable laterals

stack on lateral machine
stack on press machine then drop set
cordova rows


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 16, 2013)

stupid treadmill


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 16, 2013)

The treadmill is your friend. 

Hows your weight?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 16, 2013)

pretty much same ...havent seen a big drop lately....waist is same or smaller


----------

